# Sirius Hires Karmazin As Its New CEO



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/041118/sirius_karmazin_6.html



> Karmazin, a radio business veteran, left Viacom in June after locking horns with Sumner Redstone, the tenacious CEO of the giant media company. Karmazin's next step had been the subject of speculation in media circles.
> 
> The announcement comes just one month after Sirius snagged another big-time media name: radio shock jock Howard Stern, who worked for Karmazin for many years at Infinity Broadcasting, which is now a division of Viacom....


Credibility building? Shares were up big in after hours trading.


----------

